

Hired Raises $15M Series A At Valuation Around $60M - lifeiscontent
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/24/hired-raises-15m-series-a/

======
ryanewing
I've used Hired in the past and it was an unbelievably good experience. A few
hours after filling out a profile offers started to come in from companies
ranging in size from 5-200 employees with salaries ranging from 90% to 170% of
my current. My 'Talent Advocate' helped arrange interviews, bought my plane
ticket, and showed me around the city. I wish these guys the best!

------
jwoah12
Congrats to the Hired team! I went through two auctions last summer, and it
was an excellent experience. I didn't wind up joining one of the companies
from the auctions, but I got several quality offers/interviews and an
excellent referral bonus for referring a friend. I highly recommend giving it
a shot if you're trying to look around for a new opportunity.

------
philip1209
That's great! Our analysis last month predicted a $70M valuation:

[http://www.telegraphresearch.com/hired](http://www.telegraphresearch.com/hired)

